# [RUBY] Configuration driver MySQL avec MAMP



## rvcossi (26 Avril 2008)

Salut ! 

Je suis entrain de m'amuser à programmer en Ruby mais j'ai un problème de configuration de mon environnement sous OS X.5.2 : l'installation du driver MySQL pour ruby.

J'ai tenté tout simplement : 
	
	



```
gem install mysql -- --with-mysql-config
```
 et évidemment ça si j'écris ce post c'est parce que ça n'a pas marché

Alors j'ai cherché un peu sur internet et il semblerait que la faute vient du fait que j'utilise MAMP et que mon répertoire qui contient le binaire n'est pas le même que le repertoire "classique" qui contient le binaire mysql. J'ai donc tenté une autre solution : 
	
	



```
gem install mysql -- --with-mysql-dir=/Applications/MAMP/Library/bin/
```
. Rien n'a changé..  

Voici mon message d'erreur :


```
ERROR:  Error installing mysql: ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension.

...

*** extconf.rb failed ***
Could not create Makefile due to some reason, probably lack of
necessary libraries and/or headers
```

Quelqu'un a t'il déjà essayé ça ? Ou quelqu'un a t'il une idée de génie qui pourrait me dépanner ?


----------



## rvcossi (30 Avril 2008)

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un j'ai fini par résoudre mon problème :

1 - J'ai installé une version "normale de mysql" trouvée ici (il y a un package tout fait pour OSX) : http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.0.html#downloads

2 - La véritable commande pour l'installation est la suivante :
CODE
sudo gem install mysql -- --with-mysql-config=/usr/local/mysql/bin/mysql_config

La solution étant trouvée je pense que l'installation peut aussi valablement se faire sur la version mysql de MAMP.


----------

